# Moving from Cape Town to USA



## Lianne.V (Mar 11, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

Hope you can help. My boyfriend and I are considering moving to USA. My father lives there, he became a US citizen.

My boyfriend has a skilled profession, he is a computer programmer, I have held mostly PA, Marketing positions.

I thought to myself, I could get permanent residency if I read correctly via my father and he could get a work permit.

Can anyone suggest what would be the best route for us to approach this.

Also, where to live is the question, my father is a trucker he lives in a small town called Mountain City, Tennessee, he is on the road a lot, so we wouldn't look at that being an option. We had in mind California, Oregon, Washington? Any suggestions and feedback on cost of living etc. will be much appreciated.

Lianne


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Take a look at the stickies at the top of this section, especially the one called "Looking to Live in America?"

Your father can sponsor you (and will have to agree to be financially responsible for you, including submitting his financial documents to prove he is able to do this). Take a look at this page for more information: USCIS - Family of U.S. Citizens

Your boyfriend is a whole different matter. It's not enough for him to have a "skilled profession" - he needs a job offer where the employer is sponsoring his visa application. It costs money and time for an employer to hire someone from abroad rather than a local national, and the resulting visa is only good as long as the job lasts.

If you marry your boyfriend, your "preference category" changes. See the document I linked you to above.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Lianne.V (Mar 11, 2011)

Hi Bev,

Do you think that it would be better if we were to marry first before applying through my father?

He does work for a company that is linked internationally, so a transfer may be possible. I know hiring a foreigner vs a local national is quite a procedure and difficult, any tips on trying nonetheless?

Lianne


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Visa Bulletin For April 2011
This should give you some information about the current waiting times for family sponsored Green Cards. With the information you posted around 10 years.

US immigration does not recognize girl friend/fiance as legal status. Should your spouse be able to transfer within a company that is an option. Consider that depending on his visa you may not be able to work.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Take a look at the link twostep provided. You're looking at a 6 year wait, and if you get married, it's 10 years. For the boyfriend to come over on a transfer, he has to first work for a company for a year and then qualify for the transfer program however the company has that configured. That usually means being an "executive" or a manager at the very least.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Bevdeforges said:


> Take a look at the link twostep provided. You're looking at a 6 year wait, and if you get married, it's 10 years. For the boyfriend to come over on a transfer, he has to first work for a company for a year and then qualify for the transfer program however the company has that configured. That usually means being an "executive" or a manager at the very least.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Here is the link to L1 aka intercompany transfer. USCIS - L-1A Intracompany Transferee Executive or Manager


----------

